# Kioti DK90 brake greasing



## Nalbass (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi, new to the forum. Just recently purchased a 2012 DK90. The maintenance section of the manual mentions greasing the brake pedal. Where are you supposed to grease it?
Our other (non Kioti) tractors have a grease fitting on the pedal linkage. I do not see a grease fitting anywhere (unless I'm not looking in the right spot). It also mentions the parking brake, but it's totally covered in a rubber boot. If anyone with a DK75/DK90 or similar can give me some instruction that would be great, thanks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Nalbass, welcome to the forum.

It would be really strange for the brake pedals not to have grease zerks. Look it over carefully, Kioti may have sealed pedal connections that are permanently lubricated?? I don't know. You can ask your Kioti dealer for an explanation. If you remain uncertain, you can always pull the brake pedals, drill, tap, and install grease zerks. 

As for the parking brake, the same may apply. But if you remain uncertain you can always lift the boot (carefully) and lubricate with oil. I would use ATF in this case, because I have had grease cause rubber deterioration.


----------

